# Tank sale at Petco!



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I was at pecto yesterday and was told that they are having a sale on glass aquariums starting June 26th! It's a dollar a gallon sale! I'm already saving money for this!


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

My store got so Many tanks shipped to us the past couple weeks. I do Shipley and were borderline overloaded lol.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

YES! i hope they're doing that here as well...I need a new 15-20 gallon.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I think I'm going to get a couple of 20 longs for growouts.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! Yes! I cant wait.  does that include kits, or just the bare tank?


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, same question as Gizmo!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's just bare tank. That's what it was at my PetCo last time.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

This is awesome! My BFF has been looking into tanks lately since she wants to get a betta too. (For herself cared for in a proper tank.)

She's been looking at the Tetra tanks so I'll be sure to relay this info.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Is this a local thing, or nationwide?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It's usually only for 10 gallons and up. I think it's nationwide.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope so!


----------



## Arowan (Sep 2, 2010)

Will the deal apply to their tank-kits as well?

I have my eye on a 16-gallon bowfront kit that's $99 at my local petco. Should I wait until the 26th, with the hopes that the price will go down further?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

No, it doesn't usually apply to the tank kits and it is only for the standard rectangular tanks. I think they have coupons for $5 off on the 10 and 14 gal sets...

Can't wait though! I could use a few more 20 and 10 gallons... I really wish it applied to 5 gallons.


----------



## JamesJr8 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yay! I am so excited. I will definitely be stocking up.


----------



## sielkirk90 (Jun 20, 2011)

will this sale apply to online purchases as well?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

From what I know it is only for the glass tanks. I'm not sure about online purchases.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

some sales do apply online i would check the website to be sure. maybe they will announce it on the website the day the sale starts.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Petco doesn't sell the glass tanks online. It's only in store.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

oh that stinks, makes sense but stinks lol. i've never shopped online.


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

Got my first tank from the sale. Since Garage Sales are only leftovers for the same price in my area I figured go buy a new shiny one. Yes its 10+ gallons on the Aqueon glass tanks in store. Still its a nice sale if you are just looking to upgrade your set up. Still pricey if you're looking to buy all the kit pieces seperate


----------



## omgitslph (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought a 20 gallon and plan on picking up another soon. They also have some rebate offers on heaters and filters. Also, with the filters you can get free filter packs depending on what filter you buy.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I want a 20g but the tank furniture is so expensive... Grrrr


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

it's just bare tanks. i was going to wait for it for my new 55, but after buying a hood, heater and filters it would have cost more than the kit i was looking at.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

We bought two new tanks. Hubby bought a new 40 gallon, and I bought a 20 gallon long tank at Petco because they had the dollar a gallon sale. I can't wait to set them up.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

in canada we don't have petco...


----------



## Larkspur (Jun 26, 2011)

I got my first 20 long I'm SO EXCITED!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

D: I *must* make the trip out to petco.... it's an hour away, but I'm pretty sure my mom needs to go that way soon anyways. What I wouldn't give for an awesome 20 gallon community set up!


----------

